# Andis Clippers



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I am going to take the plunge and purchase some Andis clippers. Which model do you have / recommend? Billy has a fairly thick / curly coat which is usually clipped around every 10 weeks. What size blades do I need?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Andis AGC clippers are excellent. There are single speed and two speed models, both do a very good job of clipping. The time it takes to clip with the single speed model is slightly longer than with the two speed; the two speed makes slightly lighter work of a thick coat.

The clippers usually come with a 10 or 15 blade, which you will need to mount trimming combs onto. Have a look at this thread, as it probably contains the information you need 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13009


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are the ones I bought with the Wahl combs. It works pretty good so far but I have yet to attempt a whole body cut.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I have just ordered some Andis double speed clippers and a set of the Wahl combs. The clippers come complete with a 10 blade. I used these clippers and combs on my grooming day and was very pleased with them. The groomer recommended them to me. The cheapest I could find was groomers online. Hope this helps.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just used my Andis clippers today the double speed (burgundy colour) and love they came with the 10 blade, loved clipping Holly the cockerpoo and Oscar the poodle today, I must say I am quite impressed with myself, cannot wait for tomorrow to do Bayley and Jack


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the super speed andis clippers, with 10 blade and a set of magnetic combs  love them..

Hey I am pleased you like them Cockerpoo61.. photos please xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone - it's the 2 speed ones I am looking at and a few people have recommended groomers online. Will get the Wahl attachment combs too - sure my groomer uses a 5 or 7? Does that sound right for the body? Helen x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have saved this thread to refer to because it was helpful
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13670


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

That's brilliant thanks - looking at the pic that's probably a similar cut apart from the legs being a bit shorter


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen we will be waiting for Before and After photos of Billy please xxx

Ok If I am honest I just want to see more Billy photos as his coat is so lovely lol


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

A couple of pics to keep you going Jo Jo! 

Before and afters to follow (after I have flexed hubby's credit card and had a little practice!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

His coat is so curly. I Love it. Jake is thick and wavy. I was hoping Willow will end up kind of curly. Her half brother Thor (also on this site) looks like he is getting pretty curly so fingers crossed.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Billy looks more curly now. Oh wow, I love the curly poos so much and he still has a stunning colouring .. I do love Billy xxx

Lots more photos of the groom please.

I fancy a bit of doggy shopping too .. shhhh don't tell hubby


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jojo- i didnt realise youve got 4 poos now! Was rolo from your litter? 

Hes very cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Jojo- i didnt realise youve got 4 poos now! Was rolo from your litter?
> 
> Hes very cute!


 only got 3 cockapoos ... oh and one poodle  

Hey easy mistake to make, my parents still think he is a cockapoo lol ... he is the 'poo' in cockapoo .. laughing now xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We need some pics of the"poo"

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

